# Anova Warranty Trouble



## noregreb1 (Feb 8, 2019)

I know several others have experienced what I have with their Anova Sous Vide. While I was cooking, the screen went out, but the machine still works. I can hear the pump running and I can see the temp on the App, but no display on the unit. Alway, I have contacted Anova for some insight on how to repair or replace, and am getting shot down because I don't have a receipt. This was a gift from in-laws, and I know they do not have the receipt anymore. Has anyone come across these issues and can give me some insight on how to repair or replace the damaged unit?


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 8, 2019)

If it has a serial number, maybe Anova could check from the manufacturing end?


----------



## dr k (Feb 8, 2019)

If they know you received it as a gift I'm surprised the model and serial# didn't give them a build date or tell you it is fine with the app only.


----------



## noregreb1 (Feb 8, 2019)

That's the same thing I was thinking, but they said they need the receipt. I'm not sure what the issue would be with that. And the problem with the app is that I take this unit on vacations, makes cooking without a kitchen possible, and don't always have WiFi.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 8, 2019)

Mine seems fine so far. I asked my daughter about a receipt, in case. She said she bought on Amazon and can print out the purchase record if needed. I imagine credit card companies and PayPal, may have similar account options. Good Luck...


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 8, 2019)

My wife tries to always get a Gift Receipt to give with.
Not always possible, but makes it easier to exchange/return.

But we aren't taking about a sweater here...


----------



## noregreb1 (Feb 8, 2019)

Well you would think a company would back its product and at least tell me what i could do to troubleshoot this issue. I have seen several complaints about this issue with Anova and people saying that they offered a $40 coupon. This has to be the worst customer service I have experienced in the cooking industry.


----------

